# Creme Brûlée



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Did you break out your brazing torch for the sugar?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

huesmann said:


> Did you break out your brazing torch for the sugar?


No, I just used the broiler. However I have ordered a culinary torch yesterday.



Amazon.com : culinary torch


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> No, I just used the broiler. However I have ordered a culinary torch yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com : culinary torch


I don't have a torch, but plan to buy a regular plumbing torch? I guess its a good idea?
I have been saying this for years and now your post has me thinking again. Every damn time I think, I spend money.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

J. V. said:


> I don't have a torch, but plan to buy a regular plumbing torch? I guess its a good idea?
> I have been saying this for years and now your post has me thinking again. Every damn time I think, I spend money.


I know the feeling.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I always think of this as pretty fancy. Can't wait to try the Birds Custard mix. No time yet. Did the top make a nice cracking noise with the back of a spoon after it was browned as you got ready to eat it? I love the taste of that browned broiled sugar. A friend gave daughter a set of wide but shallow ramekins for cream Brûlée.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes the sugar got hard after browning. I'm going to try it with either brown sugar or maple syrup next time. I used 6 oz ramekins. This was very easy to make.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

I figure creme brulee would be a favorite among DIYers. Unfortunately my wife can't stand it ("This tastes burnt!" "Um, that's the point." "Why are you making me eat burnt food?"). So I only eat it in restaurants, where it's a good dessert choice because I don't have to share.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

snic said:


> I figure creme brulee would be a favorite among DIYers. Unfortunately my wife can't stand it ("This tastes burnt!" "Um, that's the point." "Why are you making me eat burnt food?"). So I only eat it in restaurants, where it's a good dessert choice because I don't have to share.


Since it's "caramelized" sugar, you could make it caramel instead of burnt. It's just a step sooner. Or make actual caramel.









Caramel Custard


My husband and I have enjoyed this simple custard recipe many times, especially after a Tex-Mex meal. In fact, I've made it so often I don't even look at the recipe. See if it doesn't become a regular favorite at your house.




www.tasteofhome.com


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

Eh, she doesn't like caramel either. If it ain't chocolate, it's empty calories.

😮


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

snic said:


> Eh, she doesn't like caramel either. If it ain't chocolate, it's empty calories.
> 
> 😮


Sorry, my mouth was full of a chocolate brownie from Starbucks. . . what did you say?🤩


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

snic said:


> I figure creme brulee would be a favorite among DIYers. Unfortunately my wife can't stand it ("This tastes burnt!" "Um, that's the point." "Why are you making me eat burnt food?"). So I only eat it in restaurants, where it's a good dessert choice because I don't have to share.


I suppose she likes dark chocolate.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

huesmann said:


> I suppose she likes dark chocolate.


She likes both. In fact she used to prefer milk chocolate over dark, but over 25+ years of marriage I think I've actually convinced her that dark is better. But I know my limits - I'll never convince her that caramel is any good.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

My wife and I love Creme Brulee. Never made it though. I have bought it from Costco, and then done the sugar stuff on top. My wife yells at me because I tend to over do it and make it too thick. I have tried other sugars but by far the best is plain white sugar. If you can get superfine, it works even better. 

And, yes, you can use a propane torch to do it. MAPP gas maybe a bit too hot. (The stuff in the yellow canister) The little cooks torch just gives you better control. I am on my third one. 

Remember, you can brulee more than just Creme'. Bacon is pretty fun. Get that crusty sweet coating on a piece of thick cut baked bacon. MMMM, MMMM, good!!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I found a Giphy -


----------

